# Minn Kota Maxxum or powerdrive v2



## Bigal7311 (Jun 30, 2005)

My old trolling motor died. So, I was looking at the maxxum and powerdrive. I fish the ohio river and lakes. I also use the trolling motor to load onto the trailer on electric lakes. How does the powerdrive work? Could I lift the motor up while still running like the maxxum? Also how do I run the transducer cable on the powerdrive? 
Thanks


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

I have a powerdrive, tuff to run the wire for transducer so it will not keep hitting the prop. There is no way to tie it down.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

I would use maxxum because the power drive use a different deploy mechanism and the pedal is digital instead of cable driven... Much easier to use to get on and off trailer


----------

